# digifant turbo



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

Hey, I just bought a digifant 8 valve 4 door with low kms, and i have a turbo kit that i pieced together a while back. Just a question, for fueling I know I need a Rising rate FPR, my question is..what else do i need for fueling? will the stock injectors handle 12 psi?


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: digifant turbo (wrathchild20)*

what kind of turbo? t3? you should be fine with some g60 injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

question though, is your car digi1 or 2?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: digifant turbo (91gl)*

g60 injectors,Begi 2025 and a really really good intercooler.pull the timing a bit to


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

dont forget to tighten the spring tension in the maf or you will be running really rich off boost


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

how much did you tighten yours max?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i still have stock injectors haha, i havent been working on it in a while cus i'm trying to finish paint on the winter beater...well dosent look like a beater anymore haha, but the real surgery will begin soon, i'm pulling the head putting on a crossflow head , bmw maf and 36 lb injectors, no calibrating will be required because the bmw maf is calibrated to run 22.5 lb injectors on a 6 cylinder so that means it is calibrated to run a 34 lb injector on a 4 cylinder, so i'll use the 36 and run a touch rich for safety







with all that done i have the fuel potentail for 200 WHP, just dunno if an 020 can take that lol


_Modified by MaxVW at 4:06 PM 10-12-2007_


----------



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

I have a a t3 turbo out of a tdi, i dont plan on crazy boost or anything. 10-12 psi (wastegate) would be sufficient enough for me. It's an '88 digifant...so is that 1 or 2? How many lbs of fuel are the stock injectors rated at? I have a jdm front mount intercooler that i'm gonna install..


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (wrathchild20)*

thats digi2


----------



## digiguy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (wrathchild20)*

You need different engine management or a piggy back system for it to be reliable. Been there, done that. Look at Megasquirt, it's worked wonders for me and is very affordable. I have pushed over 18 Psi with a K24 ( I turned it down as it wouldn't be efficient and might explode). Keep reading before you do any more work. Look at your budget and look up "junk yard turbo set-ups". The last thing you want is to do it all over again when the first time only kind of works. Digi 2 just won't cut it, at least not for long, and look at lowering your CR and getting better injectors.


----------



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (digiguy)*

Yeah I know compression ratio is more of a fuel octane issue, and yes I have a low compression head gasket to go in there. 
So are you guys saying that with a FPR I wont be able to get enough fueling with this stock fuel system? And i'll ask the question again, what are the stock injectors rated at in lbs? What if i chip the ECU as well?
As well, how much would standalone be?



_Modified by wrathchild20 at 8:52 PM 10-12-2007_


----------



## digiguy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (wrathchild20)*

I can't remember what the injectors are rated to but it is not enough. The digi2 cars were made for economy. The digifant ECU cannot be chipped for forced induction either. Go to the Megasquirt site and check them out as they are the best bang for the buck IMHO. I spent $170CAN for mine and I can tune everything on the car with my cheap laptop. You can get pre-built ones for a good deal too and pay for a good ready made harness if you go with MS as it's worth it. I did a lot of trial and error with my digi2 car before and finally realized that stand alone was the best option. Good luck.


----------



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (digiguy)*

Yeah patatron said he could get me megasquirt for $400. Would 30 lb injectors be good up around 200 hp? I'm not looking for alotta power, but 200 would be pretty good. I was gonna do a CISE turbo project but then realised that an audi 5000 fuel distributor with the 5th injector housing plugged might not be good enough for fueling.
Are you guys sure an '88 is digi 2? What's the difference between digi 1 and 2? I have more knowlege of CISE, so this is why i'm asking all this.
Thanks!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (wrathchild20)*

if it was in an NA mk2 it is for sure digi 2. 
and digi of any form should be avoided at all cost...save yourself the headache and go MS right off the bat


----------



## digiguy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

I've been running 30lb injectors for 2 years and haven't had a problem. Get that MS and you won't be sorry. Just be prepared to learn the tuning side of things. It took me a few days to get the knack of the finer tuning points but I have a reliable daily driver with some fun power and with Megasquirt or any stand alone you can always upgrade your mods and just retune.


----------



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (digiguy)*

I dont mean to be rude or anything, but i'm a CISE guy switching over to digifant, and it seems like everybody says CISE sucks, but here I am over to digifant and BAMMO it sucks too! lol. But yeah I get your guys' drift, i will definitely save up for megasquirt right off the bat.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (wrathchild20)*

forget cis, cise, digi 1or 2.....junk
aba is ok
ms is best for the money


----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (wrathchild20)*

I have a mk1 turbo, DIGI 2. Sure if you got money get MS. BUT I WONT. The computer relies on a rpm signal to tell the injectors to spray. I have a mechanical dizzy from brazil, i splised the signal to the ecu to pulse the injectors. Got some green top injectors from a volvo, maf from bmw, turbo also from volvo. rising rate fpr. thats it no problems . ohh ya no oxygen sensor to run the ecu in lean all the time.If you need questions, just ask some one thats done it.


----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (mk1kyle)*


----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (mk1kyle)*


----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh ya. I cant wait for bradenton next week . fixx fest. I ll be there. UH well be there.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mk1kyle)*

ugh


----------



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

The laptop just plugs into the cigarette lighter right? I guess i'll need to fix mine! lol.


----------



## compressedA2 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (wrathchild20)*

hey guys 
I need fuel - i have a digi2 mk2 that will be running around 7 t0 8 psi with a built head 
I need fuel sounds like megasquirt is the best deal , but all thoughs wires scare me . anyone out there done this before , and can through a little confidece my way ??


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk1kyle)*

what rising rate do you have


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

mega squirt is super easy to install.
digi2 sucks in general..boosted or not...go with MS!!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

i just watched that digi II turbo go 13.8's all day


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

do the SAME motro and turbo and MS...and youll see it drop that .8


----------

